# Deodorizer



## j0i (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I was just wondering if there was anything to combat the smell of Zissou's cage. It's really not that bad I clean it about every 2 to 3 days but It's right in the entrance of my house. It's his night cage which is actually outside my room so I'm not driven insane by his wheeling. He never does any of his business in his day cage in my room, he just sleeps. Just thought it might be a nice idea for some kind of spray. I just don't trust sprays...
Petsmart is my bud.
http://www.petsmart.com/family/index.js ... or+Control


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That stuff looks like it's ok but to me a better choice is a 50/50 vinegar&water solution.
Just get you a spray bottle and mix half and half,it's very cheap and works great.
As for the noisy wheel you could buy a cake style wheel they are all but silent.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I use a product called Nok-Out that we sell where I work (I know many pet stores carry it). It's designed to get pet smells off of surfaces and can be used directly on dogs for skunk etc. I use vinagar to disinfect, then Nok-Out for the smell and then to get rid of the residue I wipe down with just water. I do this maybe once a month. I don't find the cage smells during the day if the wheel and liners are clean. Fresh poo stinks the most so if you are around when he poos get it out right away and flush it. I just grab it up in a tissue.


----------



## j0i (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, I'll buy some vinegar next time i'm getting groceries. I'll look for nok-out when im at petsmart today.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I keep an opened box of Baking Soda in the hedgie room. The first morning before grabbing wheels it does smell but once I've gotten the wheels out and into the sink it doesn't smell when I come home later.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I've bought that "exit odor" stuff. It's just activated charcoal in a little mesh bag that you hang in or near the cage. I assume it works on the same principal as a box of baking soda in a fridge. I haven't tried it out yet, but I'll see if it works once I get Winston!


----------

